# Spinning reel maintenance help



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

This seems to be a common problem I have with all my spinning reels. Sometimes I end up fishing in the rain and it usually makes me reels make noises afterwards. I want to know what the proper maintenance is for spinning reels after fishing in rain where it gets a lot of contact with water. I never have this problem with my bait casters but my spinning reels are always prone to this.

They tend to start making a whirling noise and they arent quiet anymore. Also the handle gets hard to turn. What are the fix's for this?

Also ive read the numerous lube and such guides online and they dont seem to do much. I just got a new daiwa exceler that I used yesterday in the rain for fishing and it now makes the whirling noise.


----------



## Yanky (May 7, 2008)

i just wanted to bump this for some knowledge from those who do reel maintenance. i got a shimano sahara last year and its been in the water a couple times on accident. monday it was getting very difficult to turn about an hour after its accidental dunk and making a lot of noise. then it went away while i wandered up river. 

i bought some quantum hot sauce lube today and want to give it a good lubing/cleaning and would like some tips. anyone have experience with this reel, or just general reel cleaning advice? do you clean out the old lube or just re-lube it? if you need to remove the old, can rubbing alcohol or acetone be used? id like to do this tonight and obviously its a little late to be looking for special reel cleaner. 

thanks all


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

I may be excessive but any time my reel gets dunked I open it up, make sure no water inside, grease the gears and put a drop of oil on all the bearings. On the Quantum hot sauce question, I was told you should not mix this with other grease. So make sure you clean of old grease first. I would think any solvent that does not leave a oily residue would work fine.

I suspect not leaving any moister in the bearings is key as this will shorten life of reel dramatically.


----------



## Yanky (May 7, 2008)

so i shouldnt use the grease on the bearings? from hand packing bearings on my bikes as a kid, we always used a heavy grease, not a light oil. i just want to make sure i do it right.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

On fishing reels, grease gears and oil bearings. Only exception is the worm gear on a baitcaster because it is open and greae will collect dirt. On a spinning reel, there is a bearing under the rotor that it rides on. Water will wash the oil from this bearing and cause the wirring sound and make it harder to turn. It is a good idea to clean ou the old grease as it will harden. Spray Silicone is a good degreaser as the pressure spray helps to clean.


----------



## Yanky (May 7, 2008)

awesome tips and thank you very much. I will be tearing into it today and hopefully all will go as planned.


----------

